# Rear Derailleur Troubles



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

Gday,

I've put together my 595 and for some reason the rear derailleur seems to be hanging in towards the wheel on an angle. 

It prevents me from clean gear changes and when i go into a higher gear it actually starts rubbing against the wheel!

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? and how to fix it? Is my new record derailleur screwed without any kms???

Please help!

Cheers.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

It's possible for a RD hanger to get bent, even on a new frame. There is also the possibility of paint build-up under the RD hanger, causing it to mount crooked. I'd check that first. Park Tool sells a RD hanger alignment tool to check the alignment and straighten the hanger if needed.

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=48&item=DAG-1


----------



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet,

Thanks for your help!

It might be worth me investing in the alignment tool as ill be moving the bike around a fair bit.

Thanks again


----------

